# Trex decking warranty BUYER BEWARE



## 02140 (Dec 3, 2008)

Trex decking failed, warranty is basically useless. They have tried every possible ploy to not cover the warranty. Decked failed after 2 years, was inspected, photographed and samples taken for prof of failure. After sending in every document they kept requesting, they then claimed I did not own the house I live in. After proving that fact to them, they know offered enough material to replace about 3/4 of the deck, and no cost recovery for labor. This has been going on since the beginning of October, 08. I have dealt with the stupidest people you could possibly imagine at the claims department of Trex.. If any body buys their product, you better be prepaid for failure. Want more info, contact me. 02140


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

There's plenty of others with similar stories here, and on the web in general.


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

Can I ask what what you mean by failed. 

Trex is notorious for not honoring their warranties but then again I would imagine there aren't many decking companies that would fork over the replacement cost of their product on a regular basis. 

I try to deter my customers from using Trex. Would you mind sharing your pictures with us, I am very interested in having a look.

Curt


----------



## 02140 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Trex decking failure*

The decking material (2x6 Accent/Saddle) turned to a soft cardboard like material. Has flaked off entire surface graining, and walking on the deck is now dangerous. I just got off the phone with the warranty department. They are refusing to send sufficient material to replace existing deck because the the contractor who installed it did not list the amount of individual boards he needed to install deck. This is a brand new house, and deck was part of overall cost and completion. Trex rep said he does not have any authority to approver this claim!!!! I have nothing but time to continue the fight. I will try to send picture to your e-mail address. 02140


----------

